# avi video from still digital camera into iMovie?



## podo (Mar 5, 2003)

I do 30 second bursts of silent video with a still digital camera. Can these be imported into iMovie? and edited? or into Quicktime? and edited?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 6, 2003)

You should be able to convert it into a QT mov and then you can import it into iMovie.  Very simple especially without the sound.


----------



## Trip (Mar 12, 2003)

Yea, just hook your camera up to your computer (make sure the camera is in disc mode, not camera mode [read users guide for help]) and drag your avi clips over to your HD. Open them up in QT and select "Quicktime: Export", export as a .AV file and then import into iMovie.

I do it all the time.  Very nice if you can't afford a miniDV camera.


----------

